# RH Starship...A Long Over Due Thank You.



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A month ago, I ordered a RH starship from Wingshooter. He mentioned in a message that he was going to send a few "extras" as he was getting out of arrow shooting. I thought that maybe it would be an extra nock or maybe a band or tube set and I was very excited about it.

What came to my door was a box full of goodies. Not just a very beautiful starship, but 9 arrows, extra nocks and tube sets (that have already been put into use on other frames). I dug a little further and got quite a surprise...a cobra release.























I haven't had a lot of range time, but I did manage to shoot a few arrows...It's set up for the restless style of arrows... and it shoots great. The arrow flight is sweet and they hit the target straight on, when the wind isn't blowing too hard. I put a set of doubled medium tubes on and did just enough shooting to hit the paper, but not enough to really get sighted in...YET.

When the weather decides to behave...there has been snow in the air here today...I'll be out on the firing line again.

Roger...Thank You Very Much!!!! I'm sorry it took so long to get this out. I wanted to be able to add a video, but I couldn't get it done.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. With that gear you should be able to seal the deal on the slingbow contest!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's awesome. I am ready for the video.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

For me, the contest is over. It ends tomorrow, and I have to go out of town in the morning and pick up the steel for the rest of the target systems in the afternoon. The weather has been so bad lately that I haven't done much shooting of any kind. I have 7 rivers running in the basement because of all the rain. I'm ready for summer to get here.

But, I will be ready for any more contests that come around. I have the tools...now I just have to find the talent.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> That's awesome. I am ready for the video.


The video will be done as soon as the rain stops long enough to dry things out.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very sweet my friend..yeah now you say look out MJ ....I be on you now buddy...

Very nice of wingshooter to take care of you....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice stuff WS sends you, good shooting !!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The 2450 RH and Restless arrows are an unbeatable combo!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> The 2450 RH and Restless arrows are an unbeatable combo!


I like the way this combo shoot. I just need some time to really figure it out and find just the right combo of tubes or flats.

Todd


----------

